# Jeep Wrangler Plowing



## Bob's 24 hour

Hello All:
I’ve been plowing for several years on my own and my business has grown to a max of 55 driveways. Can’t handle any more with those 24 inch storms. I’m thinking about buying a Jeep Wrangler or CJ as a back up vehicle for one main reason. During the summer months the wife and I do a lot of traveling with our motor home and if I had a jeep, I could tow it 4 down (4 wheels on the ground).

One friend discouraged me from getting a jeep because it was not a heavy duty vehicle. Could anyone pass on some thoughts on using a Wrangler as a back-up plowing vehicle, my F350 would be my primary truck. Engine size, transmission, suspension or down right a bad idea.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
Bob


----------



## toby4492

We have many customers running our plows on Jeep Wranglers. For residential drives they work very well. I would recommend outfitting with our patented hydraulic down pressure system which will do a great job back-dragging snow.


----------



## '76cj5

Well I've been plowing for 30 years now with a Jeep CJ but... I know how to keep it running. Heavy Duty aftermatket frame, fiberglass body,fenders, grill. All SS nuts and bolts. 
Most CJ's you might find probably are pretty rotted out expecially the frame. So I'd stear away from a CJ. 

YJ's and TJ's are later years and have galvanized bodies so they may be a better choice. Wranglers are much more manuverable and I find no problem running one on driveways. It a lot tougher on gravel driveways until they freeze over. 

I've plowed parking lots, driveways, shipping docks and sidewalks without any problem. I'm usually sent in on the small jobs like fast food joints and gas stations where manuverability is important. I've plowed in 24" storms but usually kept the plow up as high as the differential on the first pass and went back to clean up on the second pass. It's not going to be a 1 pass deal that deep. 

Definatl look for a YJ or TJ. Our neighbor pulls a Grand Cherokee behind his Motor home. You could look for something bigger in that case.


----------



## theplowmeister

I to plowed with a F150 45 driveways and that was all I could handle. Then I also got a jeep for a backup, plowed once with the jeep to try it out and sold the truck!! I now plow 75 driveways with the Jeep. (read that as morepayup) that was 19 years ago and have been using Jeeps ever since.


----------



## TwistedMetal

just bought a snoway today for my Wrangler..Have an F350 with a western V plow..truck was way to big to plow the little drives..all i need is some snow and then i can comment on how it works..found the older ST80 with down pressure..


----------



## Bob's 24 hour

*Jeep plowing*

Thank you all for your comments and so glad to see that a Wrangler is a viable option at least for my driveway plowing. It may serve both my winter plowing needs as well as a towed vehicle behind our motor home. Always need a support vehicle when driving an RV.

For those who plow with a Wrangler, a few questions.
1.	Is the 4.0 L engine a straight 6 or a V6 or both and which or what do you recommend?
2.	Plowmeister has a weighted rear bumper (understand the need). How much weight will the suspension handle both front and rear?
3.	76cj5 recommends a YJ or TJ Wranglers and having spent a fair amount or time under older vehicles, I understand. When did YJ and TJ hit the streets?
4.	Twisted Metal, good luck with your new rig. Snoway offers down pressure which I like for back dragging. What do others use and how wide a blade?
5.	Automatic transmission …..yes?

I'm now looking for a newer - Cheep - Wrangler…Ya….Right and a blade to match.

Again….That's to all
Bob


----------



## basher

Bob's 24 hour;439031 said:


> For those who plow with a Wrangler, a few questions.
> 1.	Is the 4.0 L engine a straight 6 or a V6 or both and which or what do you recommend?
> 
> It's a straight 6 and a torque monster for it's size. I have a V6 in my liberty that replaced my Cherokee. the Cherokee had the same 4.0 and I miss the torque .
> 2.	Plowmeister has a weighted rear bumper (understand the need). How much weight will the suspension handle both front and rear?
> 
> Plowmeister is running a heavily modified vehicle. I have customers running TJ/YJs carrying 22 series snoways with poly/poly blades that tell me they had no ballast.
> 
> 3.	76cj5 recommends a YJ or TJ Wranglers and having spent a fair amount or time under older vehicles, I understand. When did YJ and TJ hit the streets?
> 
> I think the newer Wranglers are capable of handle plows with out issue or major modifacation if you purchase the properly match plow. Search the site under wrangler, TJ or YJ
> 4.	Twisted Metal, good luck with your new rig. Snoway offers down pressure which I like for back dragging. What do others use and how wide a blade?
> 
> you truck could handle a 6'8" or 7'6" blade depends on your preference. DP is the Bomb
> 
> 5.	Automatic transmission …..yes?
> 
> Depends on the transmission. I'd have it checked by a transmission guy. I miss the old 3 speeds R/1 in a straight line. Auto is easier on the driver
> 
> I'm now looking for a newer - Cheep - Wrangler…Ya….Right and a blade to match.
> 
> Again….That's to all
> Bob


Jeep Wranglers are driveway monsters, faster then the big trucks because of maneuverability. the Poly/poly blades are get for drives, no damage to sealed drives, concrete or pavers


----------



## Bob's 24 hour

Basher.........Thanks and great points.

Question? DP..........Dumb Person or something else?

Bob


----------



## basher

Bob's 24 hour;439076 said:


> .
> 
> Question? DP..........Dumb Person or something else?
> 
> Bob


DP= Dumb Person; Yeah ME. Sorry about that, DP=Down Pressure 250psi on the wearedge


----------



## theplowmeister

I have used many (4) jeeps over the years, not all as modified as this one. I had a 92 YJ with auto that was exclusively for plowing. I sold it to a Friend who still plows with it. That was the only auto I ever plowed with and I hated it!! 

to make an exultant plow jeep
1) 7 1/2 plow with snow deflector. I have used Fisher RD poles and had the stow go over 
the top)
2) add #300 to 500 pounds to the rear
3) get some Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the rear
4) Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the front (they don't list them but the shocks from the 
rear of a 1985 T-berd Fit the Jeep front.)
5) Blizzak or other specialty (not all season not M+S) winter tires (the name of the 
game is traction.)

6) back drag edge or down pressure (I have never used down pressure If you turn it off it 
would be great if not the front of the jeep is light already and Ive had occasions where 
I am pushing heavy snow with the plow angled and had the plow steer the jeep. 
Taking weight off the steering tires sounds like it would steer the jeep more).


----------



## '76cj5

YJ's started in 87,TJ's started in '97. TJ's have the round headlights and all have fuel injected 4.0. Great engines. YJ's had some carberated and some fuel injected engines. 

I'm running a 7' Meyer blade on my CJ5. A much smaller and lighter Jeep than a YJ or TJ. I don't have any problem plowing but I keep in in 4WD when I have the plow on on road. Putting a hard top on and Fuel cans on the tire carrier help me keep traction in the rear. . 

I have Monroe pneumatic load levelers on the front axle. My jeep only drops about 1/2" when I lift the plow. Great stuff.


----------



## EWD

*jeep yj*

I just finnished rebulding a jeep yj its great, just had problems with the plow mount. snow way does'nt have the mounts for them anney more. i got a blizzard 720LT and had to drive to erie pa. to get the mount. The leaf springs handle the plow nice. TJ's tend to go for a lot of money.


----------



## '76cj5

Blizzaks or Winter Duelers (Same tire but for light trucks) are great probably the best tires. Take them off for the summer. I'm using Kumhos on my CJ but wish I could go back to stock width and height. 

My shocks actually are for a Ford F-100. NAPA is great for matching compressed vs extended lengths shock sizes. Since my CJ was lifted 2-1/2" The stock one were out of the question. 

I havn't used an DP either. I found if I move forward a touch before back dragging plants my plow dig in and works pretty good backdragging .


----------



## mrmagnum

I have used my 1987 YJ yard truck for some time with the Meyers 6.5 and it works great. It has a 4.2 carb motor, 5 speed trans and stock suspension. I use Goodyear Wranglers all around for tires (30.5 size) and it walks through the snow great! My suggestion, when shopping for a Jeep, is if it has leaf springs you should check the frame around the shackles front and rear for rot and around the steering box VERY IMPORTANT! I have seen too may Jeeps esp. YJs rotted out in this area and the owner had no clue. I just put a new ST 7.0 on my "new" 1987 YJ and we'll see how that goes when the snow flies.


----------



## Bob's 24 hour

Basher, DP = Down Pressure or in my case (not use to it) Dumb Person, I’ve been there a few times. Again, thanks cj5 and meister.

I’m looking for a 2000+ Wrangler as my back up and possably my main small storm truck. If you were I, what modifications would you do to a stock 4.0L automatic Wrangler to make it plowable for the winter (remember, over 50 driveways) and still leave it a summer drivable vehicle? 

OK....Your wish list for a 2000 plus Wrangler plow truck if this were your Wrangler?

PS: I have Traction King 215/85R16 tires on my F350. Don’t know who makes them but a local tire distributor carried them. Great aggressive soft rubber snow tire. Obviously they are on my winter rims.

Again, thanks
Bob


----------



## Sandbrew

Hi Bob,

I recently purchased a new to me 1994 Wrangler I-6 with a 5 speed with 129K on it. I then put a 6'8" Sno-way with a steel blade and DP on it. I've only had to plow 2 storms so far and it' has been great. I did a ton of research on the Jeep forums www.jeepforum.com before I bought the Jeep I did. There are some major diffences from Pre and Post 1996 The suspension is a major difference. Pre 1996 Wranglers have leaf springs and are very easy to upgrade. I did a spring upgrade and added a leaf for less than $330 installed after I installed the plow.

My previous plow was a 1971 Bronco V-8 302 3 speed with a 6'6" Western. I plowed 6 winters with that rig before the no power steering lack of defroster and various other little things going wrong convinced me to upgrade. Like you I have only residential driveways about 18 in 5 mile radius. A big truck is just not practical for me. I need to be able to plow in and turn around in most drives.

I think this rig will handle everything my last plow did. We get a ton of snow up here 285 inches last winter and long term average of over 180 inches. In our best storm we had 84 inches in just over 48 hours My little Bronco kept my driveway open but the county road was blocked for 5 days.

Sandbrew


----------



## Luppy

Well as you can see, the Jeep is a very capable plow
vehicle for private driveways and other types of tight
spots that pickup trucks can't get into.

Been plowing driveways solely with Jeeps for
the past 19 years. Started with a 79' CJ7 auto trans, and now
running a 97' Wrangler 6 cyl 5 spd. Most driveways I've
done in one storm with the Wrangler was 45 (1 footer snowstorm). 
Using a Meyer 2 meter that I purchased new in 1999. 
Properly maintained this plow kicks ass. It stills works
as good as it did the first time I plowed with it.
Wouldn't trade my Jeep or my Meyer for anything.


----------



## theplowmeister

what modifications would you do to a stock 4.0L automatic Wrangler to make it plowable for the winter (remember, over 50 driveways) and still leave it a summer drivable vehicle? 

For plowing I have had 3 Jeep with this setup and a frend of mine currently has 3 jeeps set up like this and one 3/4 ton PU (that sits in his drivway most storms)

1) 7 1/2 plow with snow deflector. I have used Fisher RD poles and had the stow go over 
. the top)
2) add #300 to 500 pounds to the rear
3) get some Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the rear
4) Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the front (they don't list them but the shocks from the 
. rear of a 1985 T-berd Fit the Jeep front.)
5) Blizzak or other specialty (not all season not M+S) winter tires (the name of the 
. game is traction.)

6) back drag edge or down pressure (I have never used down pressure If you turn it off it 
. would be great if not the front of the jeep is light already and Ive had occasions where 
. I am pushing heavy snow with the plow angled and had the plow steer the jeep. 
. Taking weight off the steering tires sounds like it would steer the jeep more).


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;439129 said:


> I have used many (4) jeeps over the years, not all as modified as this one.
> 
> I only pointed that out because of the Monster Plow(for that vehicle) you carry. I wanted him to understand your's wesport is not the norm. I think Wranglers in stock form with the right blade are awesome. Have had a CJ7 plow truck that was great. still have a CJ5 (with the Buick blocked V6) as a woods toy. Have a Liberty for tight work
> 
> 6) back drag edge or down pressure (I have never used down pressure If you turn it off it
> would be great if not the front of the jeep is light already and Ive had occasions where
> I am pushing heavy snow with the plow angled and had the plow steer the jeep.
> Taking weight off the steering tires sounds like it would steer the jeep more).


Down pressure will cause a little under-streer under some conditions. I had this development with a steep hill that turned 90 deg halfway down. come down that sucker in a 3/4 ton dodge with a spreader at 10mph dis-charging to the downhill side like you should you'd better have the DP off or you'd never make the corner.


----------



## theplowmeister

Hi basher

most of the mods are for off roading. 
I have used 2 stock jeeps set up as specified. a Friend has 3 jeeps set up that way also. The hijacker air shocks (not gas) provide about #1000/axle of lift, put them in the front and rear, add some weight to the back. (adding an extra leaf makes the ride without the plow so rough its terrible, I did that once!) Because of the extra weight your stopping distance is longer on pavement. Bigger brakes wold be a big plus, so you need to leave extra room in front of you and take it slower.

so all this extra weight must ruin my Front end.
I get 100K out of my ball joints
30K out of my tierods
120k wheel bearings (except for 1 wheel bearing from AutoZone lasted 31 days)

if I can double my income (witch I did by using a jeep with the big plow) then i can spend more on repairs and still end up ahead.


----------



## JeepTJ

Bob's 24 hour;439304 said:


> I'm looking for a 2000+ Wrangler as my back up and possably my main small storm truck. If you were I, what modifications would you do to a stock 4.0L automatic Wrangler to make it plowable for the winter (remember, over 50 driveways) and still leave it a summer drivable vehicle?
> 
> Bob


Bob, you may want to consider an aux tranny cooler to help remove some of the extra heat from the tranny. A B&M unit from Summit Racing could be a good choice.

Fran


----------



## basher

JeepTJ;439836 said:


> Bob, you may want to consider an aux tranny cooler to help remove some of the extra heat from the tranny. A B&M unit from Summit Racing could be a good choice.
> 
> Fran


You have to watch trans coolers. Transmissions need a certain amount of heat to operate properly.


----------



## Mich plower

If a Wrangler is set up right it can be very productive,,, i set mine up simlar to the above mentioned, we use it in small commerical lots in wet heavy snow it struggles on long runs until i switched to 410 gears and a air locker rear on powder the thing is a dream. 

like above i built mine to handle a big blade could honestly take a 8'6 Speed wing if i wanted still fun to see the stares at lights with the 7'6 SW on setting next to a guy with a 3/4 ton and a 7.6


----------



## real snowman

I run a snow way plow on my wrangler tj. I love the thing. Lots of power to push. Great for spinning around right in the driveway. Lots of fun. Having problems with my wireless remote control acting up alot. I am talking with snow way and my dealer at the moment with regards to this issue. As far as the snow way plow, I will get back to you but for the jeep, You and your wife will love it. Fun in the sun on the trails, in the snow, in the mud.....get the pic...actually I will submit pics this week.


----------



## SnowGuy

Go with a 4.0L 6, automatic and a Blizzard or Western plow, the Meyer Jeep plow is JUNK !!!! Used this combo, it is perfect for drives and small lots.


----------



## mrmagnum

SnowGuy;449483 said:


> Go with a 4.0L 6, automatic and a Blizzard or Western plow, the Meyer Jeep plow is JUNK !!!! Used this combo, it is perfect for drives and small lots.


I have to disagree with the Meyers Jeep plow being junk. I have used the Meyers Jeep plow for years and bought another one this year for my "new" Jeep and have had great success.


----------



## tjthorson

I have a sno-way MT 7'6" on my 05 Wrangler. The first year, the setup was stock from the showroom (as shown below). The second pic is how the jeep is now, lifted, 32" tires, airbags front and rear. I dont put any extra weight in the back, I have a poly wear edge installed - and my unit does have DP. I can install and uninstall the plow in a few minutes - and it plows AWESOME.

For the summer offroading months - the entire mount comes off in about 15 minutes.

Sno-way on a TJ is awesome. Install Air-Lift bags in the front coils to keep the front from sagging too much when the plow is in the air.


----------

